# North-Mid East coast



## KieruNatsuki (Mar 12, 2010)

copied from an email. Pass it on. Maria is a wonderful person, and amazing at rescuing these little guys. If you're interested don't hesitate to call. She is located in Philly, PA. 

_Rat Chick Emergency Situation

This week Rat Chick Rat Rescue rescued 56 rats from two separate snake food breeders.
One of the breeders was going to freeze the any rats they couldn’t sell by the end of this weekend so we took every rat they had and hopefully put them out of the rat breeding business.

The large influx of rats has overwhelmed our foster home capacity and we are in immediate need forever homes and temporary foster homes.

If you have ever considered having rats or thought about fostering we have a large number of very young male and female rats in a variety of colors, hooded, black, brown, beige, blue and white. We also have some expectant mothers if you are interested.

Please help us if you can by adopting or fostering or help us spread the word.

Thanks in advance for your help.

Maria Pandolfi
215-917-4261_


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Nah, other side of the continent Ema


----------

